# After effects of iui???



## Son (Aug 31, 2011)

Had my 1st iui today & I'm after your advise please:
Doctor said my cervix was bit tight so had to use something to "get the sperm as high as possible", he did forewarn me, bless him, but whatever he did hurt alot & since then I've had backache & I'm abit messy 'down there', its kinda like a mucky brownish show (sorry if tmi) it's been about 9 hours now & I'm just wondering if anyone else has experienced this?? Is this normal?? Should I call the clinic in the morning & ask them??
Babydust to all. xx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Hun so sorry you are going through that but yes I would call clinic first thing x x 

Don't know what it can be when I had it Monday it was Uncomfy  for a few hours that's all x x 

Let me know how u get on Hun x x x


----------



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

hi son, i had my first IUI this morning too! it was quite uncomfortable during the procedure, i felt the catheter poke me inside and i am still getting pains and cramps 11 hours later. i've also had spotting every time i've been to the loo, our nurse told me that would be normal as the procedure had irritated the cervix a bit and its nothing to worry about. you could ring to explain your symptoms but i'm sure you'll be fine   
good luck with your 2ww


----------



## Son (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you ladies - have woke up feeling a lot brighter this morning (& no mess down there!!)
I'll call clinic this morning & mention it to them, just in case.
I wish you both a very smooth & calm 2ww - my appt to test is nrly 3 weeks away!!! 
Have you both got to use the pesseries for 15 days?? I've read that they are quite messy & cause pregnancy type symtoms!!
     for us all.
xxxxxxxx


----------



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

i havent had any spotting today, still had a few cramps but i went for a second iui this morning. i've not got to do anything else now other than have a blood test next thurs to check i ovulated then wait another week to do a hpt. glad you're feeling better today! good luck


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Hun I have the gel  

Not very nice at all, I'm not doing very well today as can't stop thinking about it  

Hope your both doing better than me lol x x


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

hevaroo said:


> i havent had any spotting today, still had a few cramps but i went for a second iui this morning. i've not got to do anything else now other than have a blood test next thurs to check i ovulated then wait another week to do a hpt. glad you're feeling better today! good luck


a second iui?


----------



## Son (Aug 31, 2011)

Evening lovely ladies.....
Feeling fed up; DP out tonight so I'm reckoning on an alcohol fuelled night meaning chances of him being up to baby dancing will have gone out the window!!   
IuI was thursday afternoon & we were told to 'top up' over nxt few days so we did thurs night & last night but now I'm worried that missing out tonight will ruin our chances of success!!
Also, am I meant to be feeling any side effects?? Cus' I don't think I am & I don't know whether this is good or bad? 

hevaroo - how was your second iui?? & if you don't mind me asking, how come you've had 2 within days of one another??

kerry c - you feeling any better hun?? The next 2 weeks are going to be difficult but at least we've all got one another.

mustbemuumy - how are things with you sweet??

When are your otd's?? 

   to all..... xx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi ladies, my other half is snoozing on sofa   

My OTD is 19th !!! And I'm starting to feel very anxious   I am just having a down day x x 

How is everyone else this evening ?

Sending lots of  


Xxxxx


----------



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

I had one iui the day my lh surge was positive and another the next morning to give us the best chance. My clinic do two as standard I think. Doesn't seem to have gave me any more hope though, I already feel as though It's not worked and never will, I'm a bit worried the sperm count was too low, I've read it should ideally be around 10 million after washing and ours was only 3. I suppose only time will tell. Good luck everyone


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Aww try n stay positive.... it only takes one!


----------



## Son (Aug 31, 2011)

Morning ladies  
Hope you're ok today??

mustbemummy - how are the AF pains?? 

hevaroo - Hope your feeling brighter today hun? Its so hard cus' you end up 2nd guessing everything, thinking so many 'what if's' & wondering what you can do to make the odds in your favour but we've done everything we can this cycle so we now just cross our fingers & wait. (easier said than done, I know!!)

kerry c - hey, your otd is day after mothers day - maybe its a positive sign for you!

I think the thing that I keep pondering about most at the min is that my otd isn't til the end of the month - it'll be about 3 weeks after the actual iui!! So I keep thinking that the clinic know something that I don't: maybe the iui isn't going to work?!! 
It's hard cus' as much as I want to be very, very positive I reckon that if I mentally & emotionally prepare myself for the worst then I'll be able to handle it better but then again I don't want to be feeling any negative vibes cus' I don't want to jinx myself!

Think I'm just going to try to chill today & take my mind off things before I go completely cuckoo  

   to all! xx


----------



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

morning, had a good meal out last night as it's my DP's birthday today so i feel a bit better.
i felt so positive a few weeks ago about it, now we've had the iui i think i'm being negative so that if it doesn't work it'll be less of a blow. It's hard to stay positive when things you read suggest otherwise, perhaps i should stop googling! 
hope you all have a lovely day, the suns out here    xx


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

AF pains are better today thanks Son been taking the painkillers. Just excited now as i will be phoning the clinic in the morning to arrange date for scan.


----------



## Son (Aug 31, 2011)

mustbemummy - I'm chuffed for you cus' I can imagine how excited (& nervous) you must be feeling!!  What treatment you having hun? IuI??

hevaroo - It's soooooooooooooooo difficult not to 'google' isn't it??!! You had your IuI same day as me didn't you (thurs)?? Do we count Thurs as day 1 or Fri as day 1??

I've drunk my glass of pineapple juice today & have been munching on my brazil nuts. 
Start my pessaries tonight, not partic looking forward to them as I've heard/read that they're quite messy  Are any of you using them??

   to all! xx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Evening Ladies, 
Hope your all having a good evening, I'm really feeling it today having pains and boobs hurt  trying to think positive but finding it really hard 

*Mustbemummy * - I was so excited just to have things moving after all this time 

*hevaroo*- Google was my best friend too  but its so easy to get caught up in looking as one site says diffrent to another I was looking at stats as for my age and on first cycle there is only a 20% chance  I could be part of that % but not building my hopes up, I'm feeling like you 

*Son*- Is that the Gel if so I'm using them in a morning and they can be a little messy just use a pad  you know our partners have got it so easy !!  all they have to do is enjoy themselves for 15 mins


----------



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

morning ladies! 

Son- I was told to test on thursday 22nd so i'm guessing fri 9th must be counted as day 1. i'm going to be at work that morning though after doing a sleep in so i might do a test the morning before at home. 

i google everything! there isn't much 100% reliable information out there though, it all seems to be peoples experiences in previous threads and forums, and it's different for everyone so we might be the lucky ones!  

I'm just carrying on as normal in this 2ww, perhaps i'll feel more anxious towards the end but at the mo i don't feel like anythings happened and i've convinced myself it didnt work. oh well, what will be will be! 
hope you all have a good day, i'm still off work for the next 3 days, timed my annual leave just right! wont want to go back though. xxx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Lucky you and yes we might be part of that 20% I have a week to go and starting to think about it more I was fine last week thinking that I will just carry on and all that ...

I have just said to my boss that I will be working from home next Monday as will still be very disappointed  

What will be will be I keep telling myself       


Have a great day OFF


----------



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

you might not be disappointed, you might be celebrating! i'm finding it so hard to be positive, think i might google some success stories to make myself feel better lol   xxx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

OK that sounds good   let me know how you get on as I was looking at stats and for my age 36 and 1st cycle was only 20% success rate   xx 

Google is waiting


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes it IUI we r having. First scan now booked for next monday the 19th. Day after mothers day


----------



## Son (Aug 31, 2011)

Evening lovely ladies.
Ooooh mustbemummy, how excited are you!!! Have you started your injections now??

Kerry c & hevaroo - how did the googling success stories go?? Hopefully one day soon we'll all be able to add our success story somewhere eh?!!

I can't believe how many pregnant woman I've seen out & about over past few days; just when I'm trying to put it all to the back of my mind & then poof.... there appears another pregnant tummy!!

Well, just wanted to check in on you & see how your doing. Off now to do my 2nd pessary - so delightful, not!!! Will we get our dignity back any time soon??

   to all! xx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Evening Son,
I get the pregnant ladies all the time and also have loads at work 

Could I ask what is your treatment plan ?? 


Xx


----------



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

morning!

i know i keep seeing pushchairs and prams everywhere, it's so annoying especially when the mothers are so young or don't look responsible, they probably didnt even plan to have their babies! it's not fair it feels like we all have to wait sooooooo long  

i found a few threads with success stories, i like to read the ones where iui worked first time (yeah right, never gonna happen for me!). i've read quite a few times that the success rate for under 35 is aroung 12%, which is what my clinic said. the percentage goes down as you get older. but i was told at my clinic that out of 100 women, after 6 cycles of iui 50% of those will be pregnant, so thats slightly more promising. if i'm left in the 50% that hasnt become pregnant then i get one go at ivf on the nhs which has a higher success rate. hoping it wont come to that, its enough going through iui, but we have to do what we have to do. lots of     to everyone! xxx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Evening ladies,
Thanks for that info   I'm 36 & 3/4   whats the stat for that ?

I am really suffering with pains,cramping feeling sick today but can not determin if it's AF pains, early pregnancy or is it just cos we have so many drugs in our system !!! 

This so messes with everything but will be worth every bit if it works   

Xx


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

I hear you on the baby bumps and buggies thing. I stand on the shop floor where i work and thats all i see. I also have to walk past mothercare every morning on my way into work. I look at all the tiy little baby grows then find myself frowning coz i am annoyed at myself for looking at them lol

I dont have to inject anything or take any drugs. This first cycle is unmedicated...dont know if thats good or bad


----------



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

evening 
mustbemummy- all i've had is clomid, last month i took 50mg and i had no follicles grow big enough (i've read we can have the odd month where we dont ovulate, trust it to have been at the time of our first cycle!) then they upped the dose to 100mg this month. i still only had one follicle which grew to just over 20mm. 
as our problem is a male factor i did wonder why i had to take anything, but it seems our clinic just puts you on clomid as standard. 
even on 100mg clomid i only had one follicle which is what we are supposed to have naturally anyway so i would imagine its well worth a try to have an unmedicated cycle! if it turns out you arent producing follicles like you should then perhaps they'll put you on something next month. 
good luck   xx


----------



## Son (Aug 31, 2011)

Evening ladies,
hevaroo / kerry c, not long now til your otd's!!  & mustbemummy, its nearly scan day for you 

I've been feeling bit rough past few days  I hate the nausea feeling, would rather just be sick & get it out my system but I just constantly have nausea throughout the day  & omg - my boobs are soooooooo painful!!! I know these are just side effects from my pessaries but I'm only on day5 of them, another 10 days & Im going to have breasts bigger than Katie Price!!! 

Anyway, let me know how you're doing pls.

   to all! xx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi 

I'm feeling so nervous, anxious, emotional, scared !!! I knew this was going to be a biggest rollercoaster ride of my life but nothing prepares you for this   

hevaroo - how are you feeling ?? 

Son- how are things now have they settles down and my (.)(.) were really painfull now thats stopped and I I'm still on the gel ?

MustBeMummy - So what happens on your cycle then ? 

Sending lots of


----------



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi all hope you're all well! I'm finding that the 2ww is going quite quickly for me, I've been keeping myself busy. Still convinced it hasn't worked but you never know I might get first time lucky. Been having a few cramps which feel a bit like af coming but It's only day 24 and I'm never that early. My friend had her baby yesterday,7 weeks premature but It's a gorgeous baby girl and she's quite [email protected] I'm so happy for her but I just want our turn to hurry up! I hate the fact we have to rely on fertility treatment, which might never work, as we have zero chance of it ever happening naturally.  Goodnight and good luck!   xx


----------



## Son (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi ladies, how you all doing today??
Bet the 3 of you are excited/nervous about this forthcoming week!?!! I will be thinking of you lots   - keep us all updated pls.

   to all!! xx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

I couldn't wait anymore it was doing my head in so tested yesterday got BFN xx


----------



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

hi all, i still have 4 more days untill my OTD but i've had AF cramps and some spotting yesterday and today   i'm sure its my AF, it's never come this early before though! when it starts full flow i'll have to ring the clinic even though i've not had the chance to test yet as i'll need to start my next round of clomid. Even though i was so convinced it wouldnt work i cant help but feel rather disappointed. oh well, got to try and be more positive, at least i havent got to wait so long for my next iui   
if AF doesnt start properly by tues think i'll do a HPT that morning but i dont hold much hope.
xxx


----------



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

kerry c- sorry about your BFN, its obviously just not our time, it'll happen one day xx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

My AF just turned up. Hun :-t xx


----------



## Son (Aug 31, 2011)

Kerry C - I'm sincerely sorry that AF has appeared, thats so rubbish  How you doing hun? 

Hevaroo - You never know; AF not here yet so you could be wrong sweet. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.  

    to all!! xx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Evening ladies and thanks but tbh I'm relay fine as never expected this to work the first time xx 

Looks as I will be back on treatment April but will still be about helping and just been here if anyone wants a moan xx


----------



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

morning everyone,
AF is here   
got my first scan for our next cycle booked for thurs 29th so not long to wait. Starting clomid tomorrow, hopefully i'll get more than one follicle this time to give us a better chance. i've read that it could have been the clomid that caused my spotting over the last 3 days! it was so annoying i just wanted AF to start instead of making me wait!!
going to be more positive this time  
hope you all have a lovely day in the sunshine   xx


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Kerry C said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm feeling so nervous, anxious, emotional, scared !!! I knew this was going to be a biggest rollercoaster ride of my life but nothing prepares you for this
> 
> ...


Well on our cycle so far i have had two scans. Another one tomorrow and one on monday. If i havent ovulated by monday they will give me an injection to make me ovulate and then the treatment will be done the wednesday. If i get a positive opk on saturday then our cyce will be abandoned becoz the lab isnt open sundays. If i ovulate friday then i can still have treatment saturday but will have to use the frozen sperm my husband "produced" previously. So ideally i need to get that smiley face on thursday or sunday. As if i get it sunday they will already have things provisionaly booked for my treatment. Grr its so agitating kind of hangin in the balance.


----------



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

evening all!
hope you're all well and enjoying the sunshine!
son- hope you're feeling ok, when is it you test? hope you get your BFP.
i've got my CD10 scan on thursday, praying for 2 or 3 nice big follies! gonna get the hotwater bottle out in a bit! x


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

How did your scan go hevaroo? Was it today?

AFM I've had funny tummy ache all day. I think I'm winding myself up about things but trying hard not to think about it too much. Everyone asked if I had a nice few days off, when I went back to work today.... if only they knew.


----------



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

hi,
mustbemummy- yes i had my scan yesterday, i had one follie at 14, 2 at 11 and 2 at 9mm. she said if more than 2 grow beyond 14mm then they wont do the iui  , i've read that some clinics say 3. i'm leaving the hot water bottle for now! dont want to encourage them all to grow! got to go back on monday for another scan, but start doing ov tests tomorrow just incase the 14 one grows and i ov tomorrow. got a bad feeling that it will be cancelled this month! its such a waiting game!!    hope everythings ok with you, i had a few pains for a few days after my last iui, i think it was just from being prodded and poked. good luck!
hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah i would steer clear of that hot water bottle now. Just concentrate on getting that 14mm one nice and healthy


----------

